# Another mini chuck key...



## Ian Bee (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, I see I'm not the first, but had to share anyways!  After having to reset my tail stock on the little Hercus Lathe, using two screw drivers, I wondered, why don't I do the same thing when I have my four jaw chuck mounted...

Pain, having to keep turning the damn thing to clock in a part, so, whilst waiting for some paint to dry (literally), I machined up another key for the four jaw.

Couldn't be bothered pulling the rotary table out, just eyeballed the four faces, fits real good!

So, centering should be a little quicker now...


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice Job Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnBDownunder (Feb 11, 2016)

Yep Two keys work a treat. In my case I made a longer one to clear the safety shield on my Seig 7 x 12 clone. I also use the technique shown by John Doubleboost on his YouTube channel here, About 7 minutes in for Square stuff and 15 minutes in for round stuff.  



  My set up time is way less after using his method for a while. No longer dread the thought of truing up work in the four jaw.
Regards,
John B


----------



## dlane (Feb 11, 2016)

Collet block much quicker than rotab


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 12, 2016)

dlane said:


> Collet block much quicker than rotab



um?


----------

